# Katze über Tastatur gerollt und jetzt spinnt der PC



## Brotregal (4. Juni 2016)

*Katze über Tastatur gerollt und jetzt spinnt der PC*

Hilfe, meine Katze hat sich vorhin über meine Tastatur gerollt und seit dem scrollt mein PC von alleine runter. Ich hab mir schon deswegen total viele Sachen verstellt. Gibt es da eine Tastenkombination? Das Problem tritt nur bei Google Chrome Browser und Einstellfenstern von Windows 10 auf. Bin total an verzweifeln.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Katze über Tastatur gerollt und jetzt spinnt der PC*

Vielleicht hängt die "Ende" oder die "Bild↓" Taste?


----------



## WarPilot (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Katze über Tastatur gerollt und jetzt spinnt der PC*

Roll die Katze wieder zurück und hoffe das Beste  .   Schau mal in der "Erleichterten Bedienung" ob da irgendwas an ist.


----------



## Brotregal (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Katze über Tastatur gerollt und jetzt spinnt der PC*

Also die Tasten klemmen nicht. :/
Erleichterte Bedienung ist auch nichts aktiviert.

Im Internet steht einfach mal gar nichts  Zocken geht auch nicht mehr.


----------



## eRaTitan (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Katze über Tastatur gerollt und jetzt spinnt der PC*

_Tastatur ein/aus Stecken eventuell mal den Treiber fürs Hackbrett neu installieren, dann sollte es auch wieder Klappen. _


----------



## Brotregal (4. Juni 2016)

Ein/ausgesteckt, PC neugestartet aber ich kann den Treiber nicht deinstallieren, da er unter Alle Programme sofort anfängt nach unten zu scrollen und ich nicht hochscrollen kann *heul*  PS: In der Steam App funktioniert das Scrollen ganz normal. Es muss da irgendwie eine Tastenkombination geben oder es hat sich ein Fenster geöffnet, wo die Katze was verstellt hat mit ihrem dicken Arsch. -_-  Ich kann auch rechts diesen Strich nicht mehr bewegen wenn ich ihn mit gedrückter Maustaste hoch oder runter bewegen will. Der Strich wird nur einmal kurz dunkel und dann wieder hell.


----------



## Brotregal (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Katze über Tastatur gerollt und jetzt spinnt der PC*

Kennt sich hier den keiner aus mit dem Thema oder hatte das selbe Problem? o_O Scrollen funktioniert in Chrome nicht mehr (Fenster schließen wo man scrollen kann, PC scrollt runter sobald er will) aber in Microsoft Edge Browser funktioniert alles Einwandfrei in Sachen scrollen. In Windows einstellungen habe ich dann wieder das scroll Problem wie in Google Chrome. Da muss doch irgendwas zum einstellen sein? ,_,  Tastatur und Maus kann ich zu 10000% ausschließen.  Help please


----------



## BlackAcetal (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Katze über Tastatur gerollt und jetzt spinnt der PC*

Ich würde nur das Betriebssystem neu installieren. Scheint die einzige Alternative zu sein

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gorgomir (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Katze über Tastatur gerollt und jetzt spinnt der PC*

Mal ehrlich, was ist deine Katze für ein Brocken? Meine latschen auch gerne mal über die Tats,a ber sowas habe ich in all den Jahren noch nie gehabt. Was anderes wäre es, wenn meine 32 KG Malamute Hündin über die Tats laufen würde, da wäre dann wohl nichts mehr zu retten. xD

Wenn möglich, mal zum letzten funktionierenden Punkt wiederherstellen oder mal mit der Win CD reparieren.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Katze über Tastatur gerollt und jetzt spinnt der PC*

Scrollt der PC denn auch von alleine wenn keine USB Gerät angeschlossen ist?


----------



## -H1N1- (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Katze über Tastatur gerollt und jetzt spinnt der PC*

Wenn der Tipp mit "Katze zurück rollen" und "Betriebssystem neu installieren" nichts gebracht hat, würde ich es einfach mal mit einer neuen Tastatur probieren 😁. 

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Katze über Tastatur gerollt und jetzt spinnt der PC*

Mein Beitrag hilft zwar null weiter aber ich würde mal etwas über die Katze rollen


----------



## volvo242 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Katze über Tastatur gerollt und jetzt spinnt der PC*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Wenn der Tipp mit "Katze zurück rollen" und "Betriebssystem neu installieren" nichts gebracht hat, würde ich es einfach mal mit einer neuen Tastatur probieren ��.



Ich kann nimmer, ROFL


----------



## T-Drive (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Katze über Tastatur gerollt und jetzt spinnt der PC*



Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Mein Beitrag hilft zwar null weiter aber ich würde mal etwas über die Katze rollen



Och nee, der Schnurrtiger kann doch nix dafür wenn Windoof spinnt. Neue Tastatur oder ein Windoof das keine solchen Fürze verursacht.


----------

